# A new spinning book



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi all.

This has just been released. I've ordered the PDF version - A new spin on colour

https://alannawilcox.com/books/


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Book looks interesting.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, please let us know your thoughts - it does look interesting!


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes, please let us know if you find it usefull!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Add me to the list of those waiting for your review ... It looks fascinating!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I have to wait several days to get the PDF. I find it strange it's not an instant download


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Interested to hear your thoughts


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

The download arrived. I've had a quick look and I'm already impressed. This is a great book for me as a dyer and spinner. Its especially useful on how to get the most out of the dyed braids we have and unsure how to spin. I've seen many beautiful dyed braids that look awful once spun. I'm confident that this will show me how to approach the braid. The book is good for weavers too

Here is the table of contents and a snapshot of some of the pages 

I bought the $18 download instead of the book which I think is double that. I personally prefer downloads to books. I find I refer to them more than books. I know I'm in the minority here, but I have way too many printed books taking up a lot of space in a small house that I rarely refer back to yet I'm always referring to my downloads 

I actually have a dye session planned and I'm going to approach it differently now I've got the book. 

This is the second publication I have of Alanna's so I had an inkling of what to expect.


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you so much for this review. I now know I will order the book. Happy dyeing!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow great book have to save my pennies this coming month for the festival but after that I like hard copies so I will purchase that it also comes with the digital copy to for when I'm on a break.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Wow great book have to save my pennies this coming month for the festival but after that I like hard copies so I will purchase that it also comes with the digital copy to for when I'm on a break.


It's so popular she's had to reprint. Out of 50 she's already sold another 30 . I'm sure she'll keep reprinting


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I bought the digital download and just got it set up so I will start looking at it tomorrow. I have had braids that I love the colors but not as much after I spin them which is why I have been spinning natural colors. I don't want to end up with yarn I don't care for. This was also recommended on the 'Spinning The Stash' podcast just released so I expect the author may start getting lots of orders.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

very lovely book.thank u for sharing.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I just ordered the digital download
cant wait to read it


----------

